# V Spec: the difference?



## Nick (Feb 26, 2002)

Hi,

Can anyone give me the definitive difference between the R33 V Spec and non V Spec in terms of handling and feel?

Thanks

Nick:smokin:


----------



## Nick (Feb 26, 2002)

Somebody somewhere must know????????


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Handling and feel are very subjective 

In technical terms, the significant differences are as follows:

** Active LSD system splits the torque between the rear wheels. 
* Even harder, and 10mm lower, suspension.*

The active LSD on the V-spec can split torque between the two wheels at the back, whereas the passive LSD (non V-spec) distributes power evenly to both wheels at the back.


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*V-Spec*

Nick.

When and if we meet ,I'll show you the visual differences .

As to showing you how their performances differ on the track ,I'm afraid I'm not a good enough driver as Dirk Diggler will tell ya .


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*silver slug*

yeh, he's right, a complete loss when it comes to driving his car.

Dirk Diggler:smokin:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

What is ATTESA/ATTESA-ETS/ATTESA-ETS Pro and differences between v-spec & non-vspec ?

Short Answer:
ATESSA E-TS PRO is Nissans 4WD system which transfers power and braking force where it is needed for best performance. Torque is split between front and rear wheels while braking force is split independently to all four wheels utilising ABS. In ordinary driving conditions torque is delivered purely to the rear wheels, however when the car is pushed the computer engages the front wheels and calculates the amount of power split between front and rear.

Long Answer:
The Nissan Skyline GT-R is predominately a rear wheel drive (RWD) car. All power, be it a V-Spec model or not, is transferred to the rear wheels. The 4WD control system is called ATTESA. In true Japanese style, this acronym stands for "Advanced Total Traction Engineering System for All wheel drive". This system is used by Nissan on a majority of their 4WD cars and off roaders (Shogun, Pajero, etc.). There is a further refined variation of this system, known as ATTESA-ETS. Where ETS stands for "Electronic Torque Split". This is used in the GTR. Then, there is an updated version again, known as the ATTESA-ETS Pro. The Pro spec version is used on the V-Spec varient (it stands for Victory specification, in honour of the many Nissan motorsport victories, BTW). There are other versions (ATTESA-ETS Pro ELITE, used in motorsport and not commercially available, as there are undoubtably others).

The difference between the two GTR versions is that the Pro version has control over the torque split between the left/right rear wheels (via the A-LSD rear diff) - in addition to the standard versions front/rear lockup (which is performed via an electically pumped, fluid filled, transfer case arrangement). There are also other differences in how the torque transfer is performed front/rear. Namely to do with the ramp speed of the pump (which affects the progression of the lock up) as well the monitoring of various extra sensors.

The sensors used by ATTESA-ETS are a three dimensional G-sensor and the ABS wheel speed sensors. The V-Spec variant will take into account deceleration and vertical G's in it's torque split bias, whereas the standard non-vspec GTR will not. Both versions will take note of road speed differences (via the ABS sensors) and cross reference them with the G-sensor input. If ATTESA detects a loss of traction at the rear, it will proceed to gradually lock up the transfer case (by increasing the pressure of the fluid with the electric pump) until it achieves a full 50/50 lock. Depending upon the quality of the fluid, the state of the pump, the state of the clutch pack arrangements in the transfer case, you might not get a 100% lock (ergo a 50/50 split) and this is usually the case on older cars that have been thrashed. Basically, put the car onto some wet grass/dirt, Vspec or not, and dump the clutch at 8000 RPM in 1st gear. If you don't get 100% lockup within a second (a full 50/50 split) your ATTESA system might need some attention. As Vspec or not, your transfer case should be locked. More on the differences between Vspec and non-Vspec. The Vspec cars will take into account the vertical G's, so if the front of the car is dipping (due to a decline in the road) or under heavy braking, 10% is immediately transfered to the fronts (your torque transfer gauge should show this). Also on the Vspec, if you are in a hard turn, with the rears braking traction (drift) ATTESA should detect that you are in a moderate to high G sustained corner and not take action (the normal ATTESA-ETS will in this case). The Pro version will limit torque split to the fronts until such a time as your input from the steering wheel indicates that you wish to terminate the slide (by counter steering) at which point it will immediately transfer gradual lock (in correlation to the speed of your steering input, via the HICAS computer). The system is very complex, but there is more to it than the usual dealer story that 'there isn't much difference'. The truth of the matter is that most people will never push the car hard enough to find the differences, in conjunction with the fact that a lot of second hand GTR's have 'loose' transfer cases and the 4WD system has suffered. ATTESA requires that all the wheels and tyres are identical. The same grip level and rolling diameter. One of the common mistakes that people make is using different tyres (grip levels) and different sizes (your fronts and rears should be the same size, width and height) as any small changes will drastically affect how ATTESA interprets its input. Tyre choice is also crucially important. If you use crap tyres, don't be surprised to see the 4WD system doing strange things and the handling suffering as a consequence.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Why cant I cut and paste ? 

This is something I get asked about a lot and the explanation here sums it up perfectly !! But I can't cut and paste it to a word document, any idea's ?


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Steve said:


> Why cant I cut and paste ?
> 
> This is something I get asked about a lot and the explanation here sums it up perfectly !! But I can't cut and paste it to a word document, any idea's ?


If by that you mean you get loads of ~~~~ on the page then do this :-
At the end of the paste you will have an icon (hover mouse over it and it says 'Paste Options'). Single left click the icon and select 'Keep Text Only'
Job done

Copy and Paste I'm assuming you mean NOT Cut and Paste


----------



## Lawrence (Jun 28, 2007)

*Difference between V Spec etc*

Treg perfect text book answer about Non or Vspec. On the subject of text books I need to get hold of workshop manuals for GTR 32 33 34 can anyone help please?
Thanks Lawrence.
Send me an email at [email protected] thank you.


----------



## streetlethal (May 3, 2007)

could some one post pics of the so called fins on the v-spec and a similar photo of anon v-spec for us please


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

streetlethal said:


> could some one post pics of the so called fins on the v-spec and a similar photo of anon v-spec for us please












But, just in case you do not feel as if you are up to it, I have done it for you

ta-da

Takes less than than 3 minutes, using something higher than 56k.


> also, in the vin, there should be a W in there, i think it is the 4th or 5th character, as opposed to a B. I remember seeing it in another thread here, search it. Also check for a VSPEC sticker on the rear right hand side of the boot lid -lol


And no, it is not the big shiny thing with a pipe attached to it with an open end.


----------



## streetlethal (May 3, 2007)

cheers i could not seem to find that but spot on for finding it for me


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

treg that is an awesome breakdown of the difference and also helps me to understand the attesa system better!
i now know another thing to look for when going to look at a gtr!


----------



## Gibbo (Nov 19, 2002)

TREG said:


> What is ATTESA/ATTESA-ETS/ATTESA-ETS Pro and differences between v-spec & non-vspec ?
> 
> Short Answer:
> ATESSA E-TS PRO is Nissans 4WD system which transfers power and braking force where it is needed for best performance. Torque is split between front and rear wheels while braking force is split independently to all four wheels utilising ABS. In ordinary driving conditions torque is delivered purely to the rear wheels, however when the car is pushed the computer engages the front wheels and calculates the amount of power split between front and rear.
> ...


Hi there

Does the R34 GTR Vspec have this torque transfer guage you mention and if so where can I find it?

Though I think all is working fine on the car I have, it handles very well and when it was wet it had no issues with traction.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

it is in the boot, j/k it is in the MFD


----------



## Gibbo (Nov 19, 2002)

hyrev said:


> it is in the boot, j/k it is in the MFD


Hi there

Do all R34 GTR's have this or is there a way of getting it to display as I am either blind or don't have it.


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

You need to press the mode button untill you see a dial or 2 dial.
You can then pres setup and choose what info you want to display via the joy stick. Should be quite obvious once you have a go.
There is quite a lot of info on setting up the MFD on here so just do a search.

Thanks for the writeup by the way TREG


----------

